# MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard - Erste Bilder gesichtet



## xTc (7. November 2011)

*Auch wenn Intel die neue Sockel 2011-Plattform Gerüchten zufolge erst Mitte November vorstellen wird, tauchen im Netz immer mehr Informationen zu kommenden Mainboards auf. Diesmal sind erste Bilder zu MSI’s kommendem X79-Flaggschiff, dem „Big Bang Xpower II“ aufgetaucht.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Passend zur Intels bald erscheinender Sockel 2011 Plattform auf Basis des X79-Chipsatz, sind im Internet nun erste Bilder zu MSI’s kommendem X79-Flaggschiff, dem „Big Bang Xpower II“ aufgetaucht. Wie man auf den Bildern gut erkennen kann, verfügt das MSI Big Bang Xpower II über insgesamt acht Speicherbänke, die aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach maximal den DDR3-2133-Modus unterstützen werden. Bei den PCIe-Slots hat MSI sich im Vergleich zum ersten Big Bang Xpower nochmals übertroffen. Das Big Bang Xpower II verfügt über sieben PCIe x16 Slots, über die genaue Anbindung der Slots sind bis jetzt aber noch keine Informationen bekannt. Auch ist unklar, ob MSI eventuell einen Zusatzchip verbaut, der weitere Lanes zur Verfügung stellt. Dank der sieben PCIe-Slots lassen sich vier Dual-Slot-Grafikkarten wahlweise im SLI- oder Crossfire-Verbund betreiben. Wie man der kleinen Blende am Kühler der Spannungswandler erkennen kann, kommen auf dem MSI Big Bang Xpower II Bauteile der neuen „Military Class III“ zum Einsatz. Auch hierzu liegen noch keine genauen Informationen vor, wobei allerdings davon ausgegangen werden kann, das diese zum Start der Platine genannt werden. Das die Platine sich speziell an Enthusiasten und Overclocker richtet, wird von den zwei 12 Volt EPS-Anschlüssen unterstrichen. Weiterhin verfügt die Platine über einen weiteren PCIe-Stromanschluss, der die sichere Stromversorgung bei Multi-GPU-Systemen gewährleistet. Wie bei MSIs Big Bang Mainboards üblich, verfügt auch das Big Bang Xpower II über jede Menge Onboard-Taster. Neben einem Power- sowie Reset-Schalter verfügt die Platine über einen Schalter zum Auswählen des Bios und einen Schalter für die automatische Overclocking-Funktion „OC Genie“. Taster zum erhöhen beziehungsweise senken des Referenztakts sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Insgesamt verfügt das MSI Big Bang Xpower II über zehn Sata-Anschlüsse, wobei sechs der zehn Anschlüsse wohl dem SATA 3.0 Gbps Standard entsprechen. Vier Anschlüsse ermöglichen es, beispielsweise SSDs mit dem SATA 6.0 Gbps Standard anzuschließen. Darüber hinaus verfügt das Big Bang Xpower II intern über vier USB 3.0 Anschlüsse. Praktischerweise sind die beiden USB-Header abgewinkelt. Am I/O-Shield verfügt das MSI Big Bang Xpower II über jeweils vier USB 2.0 und USB 3.0 Anschlüsse. Als Besonderheit sind noch die zwei Gigabit-LAN-Anschlüsse sowie der Clear-CMOS-Taster zu nennen. Beim Design geht MSI allerdings vollkommen neue Wege und löst sich vom bisher bekannten Farbschema. So verzichtet MSI auf blaue Akzente wie beispielsweise die Speicherbänke und die PCIe-Slots. Das Design der Heatspreader ist wie immer Geschmackssache, auch wenn der Pistolen-Munition-Kühler etwas an Gigabyte-Mainboards erinnert. Der Spannungswandler-Kühler im Rail-Gun-Design unterstreicht dafür aber auf jeden Fall das „Military Class“ Konzept. Informationen zur Preisgestaltung und der Verfügbarkeit liegen aktuell noch nicht vor. Es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass die Platine kurz nach der ofizellen Präsentation der Sandy Bridge E Plattform verfügbar ist._

*Quelle:* hwbot.org


----------



## evosociety (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

Das erste was mir gefällt, von der Ausstattung. Das Design ist mir herzlich egal. Wahrscheinlich wird es aber auch seinen Preis haben. :-/


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

Es wird immer schlimmer.
Erst der Todenschädel, auf den Intelboards, den ich noch gut finde.
Dann Gigabyte mit der Pistole und jetzt MSI mit Patronen.

Was kommt als nächstes und wo soll dieser Mist noch hinführen?

PS: Damit hat sich die nächste Firma komplett verabschiedet, also für mich.


----------



## speddy411 (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

Es sind nicht nur die Patronen...schau dir mal die Kühlung über dem CPU-Sockel an. Soll wohl eine Gatling-Gun darstellen.
Vermutlich kommen die Boards so besser bei den Kids an.


----------



## xTc (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*



speddy411 schrieb:


> Es sind nicht nur die Patronen...schau dir mal die Kühlung über dem CPU-Sockel an. Soll wohl eine Gatling-Gun darstellen.
> Vermutlich kommen die Boards so besser bei den Kids an.


 
*Text lesen: *


> _Der Spannungswandler-Kühler im Rail-Gun-Design unterstreicht dafür aber auf jeden Fall das „Military Class“ Konzept._



Lieber ne Rail-Gun anstatt einem Hello-Kitty-Kühler.


----------



## Memphys (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

Ähm... Wer son Board anvisiert wird sich doch wohl nicht über 15-20€ für neue Passivkühlkörper aufregen? ôO


----------



## speddy411 (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*



xTc schrieb:


> *Text lesen: *
> 
> 
> Lieber ne Rail-Gun anstatt einem Hello-Kitty-Kühler.



Warum überhaupt eine Rail-Gun?
Wieso eigentlich Military Class?

Ich versteh nicht warum mein Mainboard wie ein Panzer aussehen soll. Da gefallen mir doch alten ASUS Rampage usw. wesentlich besser...aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## xTc (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

Military Class = hochwertige Komponenten, die spezielle Tests (.z.B. auch Tests die Teile des Militärs absolvieren) zur höheren Lebensdauer und besseren Qualität


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

Nach allen Boards die bis her gesehen habe gibt es genau eins das  ich kaufen würde (wenn wir nur die Optik betrachten!) nämlich das Intel DX79SI, der Rest hat entweder Lüfter nur 4 Ram-Slots oder mir ist der Hesteller suspekt.

Zumindest von den die ich kenne.


----------



## Alterac (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

Eine Frage, bringt sowas denn unter soll das nur gut aussehn mit den Pistolen Dingern?


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*



xTc schrieb:


> *Text lesen: *
> Lieber ne Rail-Gun anstatt einem Hello-Kitty-Kühler.


 
Nen Hello-Kitty-Kuehler bzw, Farbgebung koennte man noch als Satire an Asus und Gigabyte Design sehen.
Wuerde ich mir eher einbauen als Patronen/Magazin/Kanonen Zeugs.

Ausstattung sehr nett, auch die gewinkelten Anschluesse eine gute Detailloesung.
Ein gwinkelter ATX-Anschluss waer noch toll und den ATX-Anschluss mit den SATA Ports tauschen.
Auch wenn die SATA Ports gewinkelt sind, wenn man genau da eine Grafikkarte verbaut hat, kommt man so bescheiden da dran.


----------



## Kev95 (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

Mir gefällt das Board eigentlich sehr gut. 
Ich bin Crysis-Minigun-Fan, vielleicht liegts daran...


----------



## Gast1324 (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

ich möchte einfach mal ein schön schlichtes und edeles board ohne so naja sagen wir aufälligen spielereien.


----------



## hanfi104 (7. November 2011)

So ein Krampf! 7 PCIe Slots aber nur der 1ste und der 5te mit 16x angebunden, sonst gefällt es mir sehr gut


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. November 2011)

Die Borads werde ja immer Hässlicher !


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*



xTc schrieb:


> Military Class = hochwertige Komponenten, die spezielle Tests (.z.B. auch Tests die Teile des Militärs absolvieren) zur höheren Lebensdauer und besseren Qualität


Die Patronen wurden vom Militär getestet? 

PS: Danke, ich überleg grade, wie ich nen Hello Kitty Kühler bauen kann.


----------



## OdlG (7. November 2011)

big bang >>> Railgun?! Bin ich zu beschränkt um die Herleitung zu verstehen? Wehe die Erklärung hat nichts mit Chuck Norris, Dolph Lundgren o.Ä. zu tun!

das durch und durch scwarze gefällt mir, aber ansonsten ein board, das für mich nicht infrage kommt!


----------



## Clonemaster (7. November 2011)

Solange die Boardhersteller keine Uran Geschosse verbauen, brauchen wir keine Angst haben  

Nein - Gewaltverherrlichende Boards kommen nicht in meinen BF3 PC !


----------



## NCphalon (7. November 2011)

Also an ne Railgun erinnert mich das net, ich denk da auch eher an Gaitling.


----------



## Eraydone (7. November 2011)

Was soll das eigentlich für ein Anschluss sein zwischen dem IDE- und den SATA-Ports? (dieser längliche Anschluss)


----------



## xTc (7. November 2011)

Einen IDE-Anschluss hat die Platine nicht. Du meinst zwischem dem ATX-Stromanschluss und den ersten Sata-Ports?
Das sind Voltage-Read-Points zum auslesen der Spannung.


Grüße


----------



## hfb (7. November 2011)

Abgesehen von den Patronen das erste X79 Board, das mir gefällt. 
MSI hat immer wieder mal schöne Boards, obwohl ihr Standard-Layout und Farbgebung ja eher übel ist.

@Nailgun: wenn du den Hello Kitty Kühlkörper fertig hast, mach ne User-News drüber. Vielleicht kauf ich dir einen ab...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. November 2011)

Ich finde die Boards jetzt nicht so hässlich auch wenn es für mich nicht in Frage kommt wegen Intel.
Wegen Hello Kitty das ist doch bestimmt geschützt


----------



## Skysnake (7. November 2011)

OMFG ich hab gehofft, das GB allein bleibt mit ihrem Militärlook. 

Aber NEIN jetzt muss MSI nachziehen.... OMFG warum kann die Hardware nicht einfach funktional sein?


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2011)

Ihr habt Probleme... 

Wenn ein Board die von mir geforderte Ausstattung besitzt und gegebenenfalls billiger als Alternativen ist wird es gekauft, so groß ist die Auswahl an guten Boards leider nicht

Mir ist völlig egal, ob ein Board Grün/Braun mit schmucklosen Kühlern, rosa mit Hello Kitty Kühler oder schwarz mit Railgun Kühler ist solange es über den gewünschten Funktionsumfang verfügt

Und so wie es aussieht gibt es kein einziges Sockel 2011 Mainboard, dass meine technischen Anforderungen vollständig erfüllt... aber wenn es eines gäbe könnte es noch so hässlich sein und würde trotzdem in meinem Rechner landen


----------



## NCphalon (8. November 2011)

Ich hätt gernma wieder en grünes oder goldenes Board, das weckt nostalgie^^


----------



## bravo-two-zero (8. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*



xTc schrieb:


> *Text lesen: *
> 
> 
> Lieber ne Rail-Gun anstatt einem Hello-Kitty-Kühler.


 
der kühlkörper über dem sockel soll ganz sicher KEINE railgun darstellen. sonder ne minigun.
ne railgun ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## spw (8. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*

minigun = gatling gun  (last samurai / a10 thunderbolt )

rail gun erinnert mich an unsere eisenbahngeschütze mit 4000 mann gesamtbesatzung


----------



## Clonemaster (8. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*



spw schrieb:


> minigun = gatling gun  (last samurai / a10 thunderbolt )
> 
> rail gun erinnert mich an unsere eisenbahngeschütze mit 4000 mann gesamtbesatzung


 
Du meinst die hier?


Klar steht das technische im Vordergrund, aber die meisten hier legen eben auch Wert auf das Design der
Hardware. Bei kindischen Pistolenkühlern ist da nicht jeder gleich überzeugt..


----------



## Datachild (8. November 2011)

ich wuerds mir kaufen


----------



## Kyoss (8. November 2011)

*AW: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79-Mainboard – Erste Bilder gesichtet*



Rogash schrieb:


> ich möchte einfach mal ein schön schlichtes und edeles board ohne so naja sagen wir aufälligen spielereien.


 
/sign 

Sehe ich genauso.

1. Blick: Ah, ein schönes schwarzes Board...
2. Blick: Patronen? WTF?
3. Blick: Eine Mini-Gun? Das Board kommt nicht in Frage...


----------



## derstef (8. November 2011)

Ich finde das Board hat eine schöne neutrale Farbgebung - da kann jeder noch Akzente in die Richtung setzen die ihm gefällt.
Klingt jetzt vielleicht übertrieben, aber ich kann zB keine Asus-Boards kaufen weil ich giftgrüne Schläuche für die Wasserkühlung verwende - da passen die Roten Slots und Kühler von Asus nicht dazu.
Über die komischen Waffenkühler kann man streiten, aber sie stören nicht so sehr wie ein knallbuntes Board.


----------



## alm0st (8. November 2011)

Ohne diese hässlichen Patronen wäre das echt ein richtig geiles Board


----------



## pibels94 (8. November 2011)

also ein Hello Kitty Board fänd ich geil...ohne Witz 

aber dieses Vollklatschen mit Patronen oder sonst was... unnötig ^^


----------



## XE85 (8. November 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich hätt gernma wieder en grünes oder goldenes Board, das weckt nostalgie^^



Da brauchst du nur auf die Server/Workstation Boards warten - die sind alle grün

@Topic ... Interessantes Board, das Kühlerdesign ist Geschmackssache, meins isses zwar nicht aber wozu gibts Wakü. Die Ausstattung und die Features sind top, nur das das Board XL-AZX ist stört ein wenig. 

Edit:



> _Auch ist unklar, ob MSI eventuell einen Zusatzchip verbaut, der weitere Lanes zur Verfügung stellt_


Tun sie offenbar nicht. Unter dem Kühler zwischen CPU und PCIe Slots ist nichts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## SaKuL (8. November 2011)

Abgesehen von den Patronen:
Hier haben wir wohl endlich das Board worauf so viele warten, alles schwarz, 8 Ram-Slots und auch die restliche Ausstattung macht echt was her.
Was will man mehr? Ne WaKü drauf und gut ists


----------



## bingo88 (8. November 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Ohne diese hässlichen Patronen wäre das echt ein richtig geiles Board


 Dem stimme ich zu.


----------

